# Most common Poodle / Dog Questions - Feedback Thread!



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Cool Todd!!! So this is one of the "powers" of being a moderator, huh? NEAT! So you get to be me... lol! I wanna be other members too! :rofl:

Here's another:

1. How to get rid of fleas?
2. Best flea products to use?


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

For the toy poodle owners, I think it's important to keep packets of honey available in the event your puppy starts experiencing hypoglycemia. If you are feeding 3x a day (or better yet, every 4 hours), this is less likely to happen. 

Maybe it would be nice to have a recommended list of items to have in a first aid kit to keep at home/car.

Antiseptic spray
Bandage wrap
scissors
hemostat (remove stickers, ticks)
card to scrape off a bee stinger (they say if you pull it out, it will inject more poison)
folding water bowl
honey packets
benadryl (to help with inflammation from bee stings)


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Items one would need before they bring puppy home. 

How to puppy proof a home. 

Is the poodle right you? It gets me how some people don't realize what care a poodle needs before they choose the breed (such as frequency of grooming).

How to choose what size of poodle is best.

How to avoid marketing gimmicks when choosing a breeder.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

BFF said:


> Items one would need before they bring puppy home.
> 
> How to puppy proof a home.
> 
> ...


Maybe for the Grooming Heading, some of the groomers on the board can take care of that section?

I agreed that I would help research some links, etc to help answer some of these common questions but I know I most definitely will need some help! 
There are others on this board who are WAY MORE qualified than me to answer these questions. But I will do my best to find some interesting sites to direct everyone to for more info


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

cuddleparty said:


> Maybe for the Grooming Heading, some of the groomers on the board can take care of that section?
> 
> I agreed that I would help research some links, etc to help answer some of these common questions but I know I most definitely will need some help!
> There are others on this board who are WAY MORE qualified than me to answer these questions. But I will do my best to find some interesting sites to direct everyone to for more info


cuddleparty - Try to find the answers on poodleforum.com we probably have 99% of them here... search button is at the top, drop down click advanced search and go-at-it  

Anything not answered / found we will create a new thread/post for it so we can have it all here for our new members to enjoy w/out sending them around the web hehe 

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

1) How much exercise do they need daily? OR How much time would you be willing to expend towards exercising?
2) How do you leash train?
3) How do you properly socialize your puppy?
4) Should you supplement your puppies diet?
5) How do you properly correct puppy biting behaviors?
6) Should you get dog insurance?
7) Should your puppy stay inside or outside?
8) How do you assimilate the current dogs/cats to the new puppy?
9) What are the dangers of leaving your puppy unsupervised?
10) What are the common health issues with your breed?
11) How do you correct constant barking?
12) What vaccinations should your puppy have?
13) What toys are unsafe for your puppy?

I think this is a great idea as some people really don't understand what goes into taking care of a puppy, let alone a poodle. I would love to help out some more in making this puppy/poodle tome of knowledge!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Along the lines of the 'how much do you feed them,' would be information on how to know when to up the food intake and decrease the frequency. 

-Book Recommendations (poodle-specific and otherwise)


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

I haven't dropped the ball on this ... just been very busy with birthdays the past few days! And Snoops turned 9 months on Friday! arty:

Todd - any way you can sticky this so it stays on the top of the page?


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Examples*

I also have a yorshire and they have a large website. You probably can get some questions to add to your library there.

Main address is : http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/index.php

FAQ is : http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/yo...er-yorkie-frequently-asked-questions-faq.html

I know when I got my poodle (didn't know anything about poodle) I searched the web high and low to see what cut you could do on them.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

cuddleparty said:


> I haven't dropped the ball on this ... just been very busy with birthdays the past few days! And Snoops turned 9 months on Friday! arty:
> 
> Todd - any way you can sticky this so it stays on the top of the page?


Stickied...

We can close it too, start working on it, and then re-open once we get some links figured out, and questions answered... don't want to over load you or anyone else assisting w/the question answering  

Let me know


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Todd - Yes, let's close it down for a bit so that some of the research can begin... I have condensed the questions on a word document (posted below)... 

*OTHER MEMBERS* - feel free to choose a sub section and tackle it 
Please let us know which section you will be taking on... THANKS!!!


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

*FOOD*

• How much food do you feed a pup? 
• How often do you feed your dog?
• How old do you transition a pup from puppy food to adult food?
• What is the best brand of food for puppy?
• What is good food for sick dogs?
• Should you supplement your puppies diet?
• Should you feed raw?


*POTTY TRAINING/CRATE TRAINING*

• How do you potty train your dog?
• How do you crate train your dog?
• How do the puppy poddy pads work?
• How do you stop diarrhea?

*GROOMING*

• How to get rid of fleas? For dog? For home/car?
• Best flea products to use?
• How much should a groomer cost?
• What are the basics to maintain a poodle's coat?

*FIRST AID*

• Maybe it would be nice to have a recommended list of items to have in a first aid kit to keep at home/car.

• Antiseptic spray
• Bandage wrap
• scissors
• hemostat (remove stickers, ticks)
• card to scrape off a bee stinger (they say if you pull it out, it will inject more poison)
• folding water bowl
• honey packets
• benadryl (to help with inflammation from bee stings)

• It is important to keep packets of honey available in the event your puppy starts experiencing hypoglycemia. If you are feeding 3x a day (or better yet, every 4 hours), this is less likely to happen.

• What do you do if your pup experiences allergies?

*PUPPY NECESSITIES/INTRODUCING A NEW PUPPY 
*
• Items one would need before they bring puppy home. 
• How to puppy proof a home. 
• How do you assimilate the current dogs/cats to the new puppy?
• How do you properly socialize your puppy?
• What are the dangers of leaving your puppy unsupervised?

*CHOOSING A POODLE*

• Is the poodle right you? It gets me how some people don't realize what care a poodle needs before they choose the breed (such as frequency of grooming).
• How to choose what size of poodle is best.
• What are the common health issues with your breed?
• How to avoid marketing gimmicks when choosing a breeder.
• When to start communication with a breeder.

*EXERCISE & BEHAVIOR*

• How much exercise do they need daily? OR How much time would you be willing to expend towards exercising?
• How do you leash train?
• How do you properly correct puppy biting behaviors?
• Should you get dog insurance?
• Should your puppy stay inside or outside?
• How do you correct constant barking?

*VET*

• What vaccinations should your puppy have?

*TOYS*

• What toys are unsafe for your puppy?

*REFERENCES*

• List helpful books/magazines/videos/shopping websites


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok, closed for now thanks for condensing 

PM me if you want/need me to add anything.. and I believe you can edit your own posts.

Other members if you are helping PM cuddleparty or myself to let us know what you are working on 

Thnx MUCH!

Also, if questions are asked in the list here that answers are not on the forum please make a new post asking so we can then link to it 

Awesome work cuddleparty!!


----------

